# Need to ID some plants



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys, well, i went down to Montreal a week ago and found that all of their plants were only 3$ each.. , soo, I picked up a few (3 to be exact). However, the only downside was that they didn't even know the names of the plants (crappy staff).

These are the three plants I need you to ID for me please:

















(The one in the front)








Another shot of it from above 









Keep in mind that my tank is a 2.5G.

Another thing i wanted you guys to do for me was to rate the change on my tank from 1-10 
First try








Second try









And any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

The plant in pics 3 and 4 looks like Clinopodium cf.brownii, but I'm guessing. The plant with the red leaves looks like tiger hygophylia. The others look familiar, but aren't ringing a bell at the moment. Looks like you've got a Staurogyne in there too. Browse the Plant Finder and you'll find just about all of them, as I've seen them all in there at one time or another.

As the stems grow, trim and put the trimmings down beside mama plant to fill in the rest of the gaps. You're off to a good start.

I'm no use for fertz/co2/et cetera advice, as I'm an El Natural guy, but you'll find plenty in the various forums.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So here goes:

Pic 1: Lilaeopsis brasilensis or Lilaeopsis novaezaelandia

Pic 2: Hygrophila difformis in the background, in the middle there is either staurogyne sp or a hygrophila polysperma of some type.

Pic 3: Clinopodium cf Brownei which used to be known as Lindernia anagallis. It has a minty smell to it.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That plant in the first pic are so hard to tell... but would that be Sagittaria subulata. Hard to say show the roots of it maybe would help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think the last one is _Clinopodium_. _Bacopa australis_, maybe, but another pic or two might help.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> I don't think the last one is _Clinopodium_. _Bacopa australis_, maybe, but another pic or two might help.


yea, like a pic can see the line of the leafs. Use your "Micro" function on your cam which is that flower logo. I was thinking it is either Bacopa australis or Lysimachia nummularia"Golden"!!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Cavan,

Have to bow down to your expertise, I think you got it on #3.


----------

